# Fischotter



## Mr Brain (27. März 2011)

*Hallo Leute,*

Bei mir sind kurz vor Wintereinbruch Ende letzten Jahres die *Hälfte meiner Fische* im Teich, darunter 4 größere Koi (ca 40-50cm), sämtliche Goldorfen (6) (ca 40cm) und zwei __ Störe (ca 60cm) *verschwunden/gestorben*. Dabei fand ich lediglich 2 tote Koi, 1 tote Goldorfen, 2 tote Schleien hinter Pflanzen versteckt und ein Stör -trieb tot im Wasser- wieder, der Rest war spurlos verschwunden. Alle Wasserwerte waren aber normal!
Zudem starb im Verlauf das Winters ein weiterer großer Koi. Ich habe lange gerätselt was die Ursache war bis ich auf den *Otter* gestoßen bin, da ich hörte, dass sich diese in meiner Region stark vermehrten und das manche der toten Fische Bissspuren aufwiesen. Die noch "ganzen" toten Fische erkläre ich mir so, das der Otter diese wohl in Versteckmöglichkeiten in Randschichten gedrängt hatte, diese dort aus Angst verharrten und in den oberen Schichten in den kurz danach einsetzenden Kälteeinbruch erfroren sind. Den erst später gestorbenen Koi, oder vielleicht sogar bei den anderen toten Fische gehe ich davon aus das der Otter sogar noch eine Krankheit, vielleicht * Parasiten* o.ä. mit in den Teich gebracht hat, weil die Todesfolgen in unmittelbaren Zusammenhang mit dem Ereignis stehen.
Zudem sagte mir ein Teichhändler, sowie verschiedene Sendungen im Fernsehen, dass dies neuerdings keine Seltenheit mehr ist, da die Tiere sich auch selbst größere Distanzen von ihrem Fluss (Spree) entfernen um in Gartenteichen zu räubern

Dieser Vorfall war aber kein Einzelfall, da bereits mehrere Male vorher (teilweise Jahre dazwischen) bereits schonmal mehrere Fische von heut auf morgen verschwunden waren, damals kam mir ein Otter aber nicht in den Sinn.

Ich wollte euch fragen ob jemand schonmal Erfahren mit diesem Problem gemacht hat und ob er es lösen könnte und wie.
Mir wurde bereits oft ein Elektrozaun vorgeschlagen, welchen ich aber aufgrund der unschönen Optik und der ständigen Betriebskosten ablehne.

MfG


----------

